
Ask HN: Software for task management/scheduler - Nadacambia
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m looking for a software for individual task management - like a to-do list with priorities, but that would schedule work time on a project based on the expected time to complete the task and priority. I know there&#x27;s Microsof tProject and others, but I can&#x27;t seem to find anything that isn&#x27;t focused on large team projects.
======
PeOe
I could recommend Zenkit. It´s a SaaS for project management but because of
its flexibility, it can be used for almost everything and with every size of a
team.

Use the List or Kanban view to organize your tasks, set labels for
prioritization and set up a custom field with estimated hours. The different
columns in your Kanban Board can show the sum of all the hours in this column.
You can also add start and end dates and view everything in the calendar.

There is so much more you can do just have a look at the features we offer or
the templates. Maybe this task planner template would be a good start:
[https://zenkit.com/templates/18](https://zenkit.com/templates/18)

------
fmos
I have tested taskjuggler, but it fails to schedule tasks when a mixture of
with/without deadline (end) tasks is provided.

The only software I am aware of that seems fitting is SkedPal
[https://www.skedpal.com/](https://www.skedpal.com/)

I was so surprised that this isn't easier to find that I posted it on HN just
now.

Unfortunately though (for me) there does not seem to be a (paid) self-hosted
(privacy aware) version available.

------
coolmedium
If you're not afraid of the command line, there's taskwarrior, which is pretty
nice. You should definitely at least look at it.

If you're an emacs user, org-mode with agendas is nice too.

With org-mode you can "check in" and "check out" of tasks, so if you were keen
assess how your estimated time to completion differed from actual time to
complete, that'd be a place to start.

~~~
fmos
Neither taskwarrior nor org-mode seems to be capable of scheduling tasks based
on duration and available time.

